# Quilted Maple Pot



## BrentWin (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's a quilted maple pot that I turned out of a beautiful piece that I got in a trade with BearmanRic. 

BTW Rick, your grunt call is about ready to mail.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1455_zps0bc9ca97.jpg


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 17, 2013)

Brent that is phenomenal!!! I've got some of that laying around, I may have to crack it open!

Andrew


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful. Awesome finish.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 17, 2013)

HOLY WOW !!


----------



## justturnin (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow. I saw that thing and got excited. Great job. What a polish on that bad boy. You're a machine.


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 18, 2013)

Look's great in a pot call. Looks very nice. Rick


----------



## myingling (Oct 19, 2013)

If it sounds as good as it looks should be a killer


----------

